# 위아래도



## *Louis*

Hey guys,

Could you please help me with this sentence?

위아래도 없고, 싹수도 없 고, 써먹을 데도 없었다.

"There was no..., no hope, everything was useless".

Can you suggest another translation, please?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Yong Jo

He(she) was so rude, hopeless, and useless.

There must be the subject, that is a man or woman who may be a young one.


----------



## *Louis*

Hey thank you for your reply. This is the whole sentence.

이제 갓 스물두 살이 된 이 애송이는 기준의 숙제이 자 구조대의 애물단지였다. 위아래도 없고, 싹수도 없 고, 써먹을 데도 없었다.


----------



## vientito

위아래 literally is above and below.  I am sure you are aware that in Korean and most Northeastern culture society puts a lot of emphasis on hierarchy, particularly in the matter of age and status.  When a person disregards this (above and below), it means the person is acting outside of this norm hence basically is viewed as rude and impolite upon that context.


----------



## vientito

기준의 숙제이 자, if I interpret this correctly there should not be a spacing between 이 and 자


----------



## *Louis*

Exactly there is no space!


----------



## Yong Jo

숙제 does not mean a homework on this context but a problem to solve.


----------

